# pedigree not shown??



## Ashelee (Apr 1, 2008)

So I am looking at getting an APBT sometime in the near future so I have started looking for breeders. I am starting out just browsing online at breeders websites and checking out their dogs and such (am only considering UKC breeders that only breed dogs that are CH or GRCH, and grandparents of both sire and dam have either CH or GRCH.). Well I came across this one breeder, Gold Crown Kennels (I have already pretty much ruled them out, only because they dont really have what I am really looking for, but very nice dogs it seems like)? Well on their dog Mariah's page it says that they will not show her pedigree because she has Korio, razors edge, and gaff lines. Now I know nothing about what the different lines are, so would like to know some information about what I should know about the different lines in the APBT when looking for a conformation/schutzhund/agility/therapy/companion dog and also why a breeder wouldnt show a pedigree on their site because of said lines? (it is the only dog they do not show a pedigree on).

here is the link to her page:
http://www.goldcrownkennel.com/default.asp?S=E3&Document=Mariah&NID=5981489

thank you in advance for your opinions and information


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

IDK honestly, unless they just don't want all of the flack from some people. In certain circles, you mention "Razors Edge," and other bully lines, and people will put down your dog. But if that was the case, I don't know why they would mention the lines.

They may be worried about people using her pedigree to hang papers, but if she is the only dog on the site, that doesn't make much sense either.

Maybe they're just not particularly proud of her pedigree. 

Is there any contact info on the site? You could contact them and ask. You've got me curious.


----------



## Ashelee (Apr 1, 2008)

ya, its got me curious too, she is the only one on the site without her pedigree shown. I will send them an e-mail and ask, cant hurt I guess. lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Honestly if are looking for a working dog for the purposes you described I wouldn't go with a pup from a dog with structure like that anyway so the pedigree doesn't much matter at that point. Just my opinion. 

It says right on the site they will e-mail the info so If you really want to see the ped. I guess just ask them if you are that interested.

As per what it says on their site ...it just looks like they are just not comfortable hearing people give them flack about the bloodlines in that particular dog... who knows.


----------



## Ashelee (Apr 1, 2008)

gotcha, thank you! And yes I wasnt really planning on getting a dog from them, i just came across the site and wasnt really sure why they didnt want to show it on the site.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think they are not showing her papers because she is a bully not APBT .


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

I saw Larum dogs in one of the females pedigree on that site. They look Amstaff to me.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I think they are not showing her papers because she is a bully not APBT .


You got it! They probably didn't wanna show it cause she is the direct product of crossbreeding. Most the bullies on their site look pretty good, not over done... With the exception of the one male that they screwd up the picture of. I don't know if they stretched the image but it looks like he has a tumor the size of a large grapefruit on his head!


----------

